# Sand- can't find any!!!



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm having such a problem finding sand/fine gravel for my 135G tank... i'm calling garden centers and sandblasting places... nothing. I found pool filter sand, but it's the beige color I'm not interested in.

Any leads guys  

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

What kind of sand are you looking for? Building supplies stores have different kinds of bagged sand, or sometimes huge heaps of sand you can bag yourself. It's sold for mixing your own concrete. I got some coarse brown sand at Home Depot a few months ago that's sold for sweeping into the cracks in newly laid interlocking pavement bricks. It's nice stuff, but contains a lot of limestone, so it's not the best for soft water fish. You can also get 'play sand' which is sold for filling kids' sandboxes.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

white or black sand. silica. or fine gravel.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Menagerie has black sand.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

bae said:


> Menagerie has black sand.


Thanks for the help, but I'm trying to avoid hobby stores. They charge ridiculous prices, I'm so sure that what I'm looking for can be found elsewhere.

For example, a small bag, max 5 lbs of black sand at Big Al's is about $10... LOL!!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I got my black blasting sand from Bathe and McLellan Building Materials in Oshawa. A 50 lb bag is $7.50, and a 88 lb bag is $10. I got the 20 grit but would opt for #12 if could get it. A similar store closer to you should carry something similar.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sand*

what is blasting sand is it safe for aquariums , i want something diff for my tank not sure i want gravel , found some river rocks at a stone yard today but wanted to try to find something black , how hard is it to maintain the black blasting sand , compared to gravel .
thanks 
tom


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd recommend 3m colorquartz sand if you can still find any.
Durock in woodbridge used to sell it, not so sure anymore.
I use the black type S grade colorquartz and really like it.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I'd recommend 3m colorquartz sand if you can still find any.
> Durock in woodbridge used to sell it, not so sure anymore.
> I use the black type S grade colorquartz and really like it.


I'm in burlington and i have white Pool Filter Silica sand available... almost the entire 50lbs.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Durock in woodbridge used to sell it, not so sure anymore.


LOL Durock =P i'm going to try Durabond!


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

also looking for about 20lb of black sand to put on top of my black eco complete so I can put cories on it ...

anyone seen any ?


----------

